# الحوار فى الحياة الزوجية



## كوك (25 مايو 2009)

_*كلما مرت السنوات على الزواج فقد الحوار هذا بفرض وجوده منذ بداية الزواج و هذا الفرض قائم بنسبة ما و لكنه غير مؤكد أو يقينى . الحقيقة الحوار فى الحياة الزوجية هام جدا و أنا اعتبره الأكسجين الذى تتنفس به العلاقة . المشكلة أنه فى كثير من الأوقات تكون العلاقة الزوجية مدفونة فى مقبرة الصمت أو محجوزة فى غرفة الإنعاش و تحتاج إلى تنفس صناعى أكسجين خارجى تتنفس به أو تكون مرغمة على التنفس بواسطته . يمكن أن يكون هذا الأكسجين هو زيارة شخص أو عائلة مثلا تأتى لزيارة العائلة التى تعانى من الخرس و من باب المجاملة يغير الزوج برنامجه و الزوجة أيضًا و تكون النتيجة تبادل الحوارات و يعبر الزوج عن نفسه و عن احباطاته من الحياة فتشعر به الزوجة و تعبر الزوجة عن آمالها أو احباطاتها أيضًا فيفهمها الزوج و يشعر بها و بعد أن يرحل هذا الشخص أو هذه الأسرة التى جاءت للزيارة سواء كانت الزيارة لأمسية أو لبعض الأيام فى فترة أجازة نصف السنة مثلا أو الأجازة الصيفية يعود الصمت ليخيم على جو البيت من جديد و هذا الموقف فى رأيى نستنتج منه عدة أشياء و هى :- 
1- كل من الزوج و الزوجة قادران على التواصل متى أرادا .
2- ربما يكون هناك عامل أثار العملية أو بدأ التفاعل التواصلى و لكن عند خروجه من المعادلة عادت العناصر غير قادرة على التفاعل بنفسها و لكى تتفاعل يجب أن تقرر ذلك و تتحمل تبعات قرارها أى يقرر كل من الزوج و الزوجة أن يتشاركا فى مشاعرهما و ليس فى أخبارهما أو أخبار الأطفال فقط .
3- غالبا فى فترة المشاركة يشعر كلا الطرفين برغبته لأستعادة الحوار مع الطرف الثانى و لكنه لا يكون مستعدا لدفع النفقة .
ملاحظات :-
• أيها الرجال اعلموا أنكم تخسرون كثيرًا ياصراركم على عدم تفهم نفسيات زوجاتكم و عدم اشباعهن عاطفيا فهن يذبلن و ربما تدفعون ثمن هذا العناد غاليًا فلو كانت الزوجة غير مؤمنة أو مؤمنة ضعيفة فعدم اشباع زوجها لها عاطفيًا يجعلها مجربة .
• غالبًا الصم يكونون بكم و البكم يكونون صم فلو لم تعود نفسك على الحديث مع زوجتك فلن تسمعها و لو لم تعودى زوجك على سماعه فلن تستطيعين التحدث إليه و سيتحول المنزل إلى مكان بارد يتبادل فيه الجميع بما فيهم الأولاد لغة الإشارة 
يقول الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 7 :37 أن يسوع (( عمل كل شىء حسنًا جعل الصم يسمعون و الخرس يتكلمون ))
ليدعو كل زوج الله و لتدعو كل زوجة الله و يقولا يا يسوع دعنى أعمل مثلك كل شىء حسنًا اجعلنى و أنا صماء اسمع أنات قلب زوجى و بقية أفراد أسرتى و أجعلهم يسمعون أنات قلبى و يقول الزوج اجعلنى وأنا أخرس أتكلم عن أنات قلبى و اجعل زوجتى و بقية أفراد أسرتى يتكلمون عن أنات قلوبهم. اجعلنى أتكلم فيسمعوننى و أجعلهم يتكلمون فاسمعهم فنتلاقى و نخرج من جزرنا .
لو وافق الزوج الذى يعود متعبًا أن يخصص نصف ساعة فى الأسبوع يجلس فيها خصيصًا مع زوجته و أولاده لكى يعبر كل منهم عن مشاعره و يبدأ كل فرد حديثه فيقول أنا أشعر بــــــ ........... و بعدها صلوا معًا فسيأتى فيض و يقرب الجزر من بعضها البعض و يبعث دفء يسوع فى الأسرة
أما لو وافق على دعوة زوجته على العشاء و ليكن العشاء كيس شيبسى متبوعًا بأيس كريم يتناولونه معًا فى الشارع و يتحدثون عن أنفسهم فسيربح زوجته من جديد و يعيد لها شبابها و يعيد لعلاقته الزوجية رونقها *_​_*




*_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كوك

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كوك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 مايو 2009)

كلام صحيح جدا يا كوك
يعنى الانسان ممكن يكون بتصرف مع الناس بقناع حضارى من الخارج
لكن لما يبتدى يتحدث مع زوجته كتير 
هتبتدى تفهم حقيقته
وهو نفسه هينبسط ان فى حد فى الدنيا شايفه من غير القناع دة
وقابله زى ماهو
أهم حاجة فى الحوار دة ان لما حد يتكلم التانى يحسسه انه قابل كلامه
وانه قابل شخصيته
لأن دة هيخليه يستفيض فى الكلام ويطلع كل اللى جواه 
وحالته كلها تتحسن
ميرسى ياكوك الموضوع حلو خالص ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كوك
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كوك ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (28 مايو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> كلام صحيح جدا يا كوك​
> 
> يعنى الانسان ممكن يكون بتصرف مع الناس بقناع حضارى من الخارج
> لكن لما يبتدى يتحدث مع زوجته كتير
> ...


 
شكرا كتيير لمدخلتك
و ميرسى جدا على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوك
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 


_*شكرا جدا على مرورك*_

*يا  هابى*

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوك
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمت بود​


 

_*شكرا جدا على مرورك*_

*يا  وليم تل*

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

طبعا الكلام ده صح يا كوك وبالاخص لو كان الطرف التاني متفهم اللي قدامه وبيحب يسمعه وياخد رايه ويطلع اللي جواه ويرتاحله
الموضوع رائع وروعه شكرا كوك


----------



## كوك (15 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2009)

رائع رائع رائع ومميز شكرا جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع رائع رائع ومميز شكرا جدا ربنا يباركك​


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

